

Coincidence or crisis? 46% believe extreme weather an effect of climate change - ckelly
http://survata.com/blog/coincidence-or-crisis-46-believe-recent-extreme-weather-an-effect-of-climate-change/

======
glenra
It's weird the article doesn't mention that there's no scientific evidence for
a measurable connection. Or mention that typhoon activity has been remarkably
_low_ for the last decade.

------
randyrand
The "coincidence or crisis" line is unneeded. The stat following it, how
people _feel_ , doesn't help to answer the question. A scientific fact would
have been more fitting.

------
spikels
Interesting that while the public seems to generally underestimate the risks
and even the existence of climate change it appears to overestimate this
particular risk. Probably something to do with the salience of natural
disasters versus other the less dramatic effects. Very hard for the public to
get this stuff right.

From the latest IPCC report: “Confidence remains low for long-term
(centennial) changes in tropical cyclone activity” (page 2-5)

Tornados not even mentioned in the latest report although may be addresses in
yet to be released portions.

[http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-1...](http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-12Doc2b_FinalDraft_Chapter02.pdf)

